

Facebook is down - wldlyinaccurate
https://www.facebook.com/

======
vineetdhanawat
Not for me (India) This says otherwise <http://isup.me/facebook.com>

------
typicalbender
Down in the US. <http://www.isup.me/facebook.com> confirms

------
talhof8
No longer for me in Israel

------
lhnz
Seems to be up again.

------
GotAnyMegadeth
Not for me in the UK

